# Great Saw with Some Setup Hassles



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Everything I've ever heard about Laguna's product engineering and quality is excellent.

Sadly, I've rarely heard a good word about their customer service.

But … in truth … that would be just fine with me ;-)

Sounds like you bought yourself an incredible piece of machinery that should perform well for decades to come. Congrats!

If you ever get tired of it … feel free to test out the wheels on that mobile base by rolling it up to my place, and down my stairs!!

BTW: I wanna' see a handful of nice, clear pictures of that thing


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

Great review, thanks for posting


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

I have their 14 SE for over a year and it works great. No regrets. I moved up from a Craftsman, which I just couldn't get to cut straight, I thought it was me. Right out of the box this thing cut dead straight veneer at a 1/32". It costs more, but now I have no frustrations and never have to think about buying another one again. And I told Laguna I needed a lift gate and a pallet jack and the trucker came ready to unload it and roll it right into my garage shop.

Have fun.


----------



## WadeP (Mar 10, 2008)

I got the same saw,(see my review), sounds like you had the delivery experience similar to mine.
My mail box is still a little cocked eyed from where the truck driver backed over it.
Once I got the missing spacer for the motor it works great.
Enjoy your new saw.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats on your new saw.


----------



## Royalwoodworker (Mar 31, 2010)

My school purchase TWO 20 inch band saws and they are the best saws I have ever used. Great engineering goes into the. They are supper smooth and well thought out. Parts and customer service can be sketchy sometimes though as far as my Laguna TS table saw goes


----------



## ike1 (Apr 30, 2010)

COngratulations on your new saw . I have heard Laguna makes an excellent saw. Enjoy !


----------



## Dusty123 (May 16, 2012)

I use a Laguna 24" for resawing 12" -14" thick tropical hardwoods into 1/8" slabs 8-10 hrs a week for back and sides for custom guitars. I have used JET and Grizzly 18" - 20" band saws for the same work for a number of yrs with mixed results. My Laguna 24 gives me the same excellent results day in and day out. By using the the Laguna Resaw King I reduce the amount of sanding my 1/8" slabs require by 90%. Most times no sanding is required. I have had to use their tech support a couple of times when re-calibrating my feeder and found the documents lacking but the support guys really good and they really care about their customers.


----------

